# dirty water terrapin tank



## rasadamthomas (Jul 4, 2015)

I am new with terrapins. my two always bring their food into the water to eat and the water gets dirty quick. we have to change every two days. how can I keep it clean. do I need a better water filter that purifies better?


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

We don't know what kind of filter you are using - but probably


----------



## muskyturtle (Dec 13, 2014)

Get a big filter so if your tank is 100l aim for like 400l rated filter etc

Try not to feed them in the tank. With my musks I got sandwich tubs like a lunchbox and put water in there n feed them in that. When they have fed pour it straight down the toilet and it keeps the mess out your tank


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

We use Eheims 2213s and home built ones in the outdoor ponds. We feed all of ours in their tanks. If you don't overfeed they will eat all the food!


----------



## muskyturtle (Dec 13, 2014)

I agree with overfeeding but I didnt mean the amount of food I meant the mess they make while eating it lol its like one chomp and a cloud of crushed food coming out their mouth as they eat it! lol


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

muskyturtle said:


> I agree with overfeeding but I didnt mean the amount of food I meant the mess they make while eating it lol its like one chomp and a cloud of crushed food coming out their mouth as they eat it! lol


I solved that problem by adding some fish, they follow the turtle around as she eats and scoff all the bits she spits out


----------



## muskyturtle (Dec 13, 2014)

Good idea but hope they weren't expensive fish :lol2:
I have some guppies with mine and they breed like mad but slowly dissappear :whistling2:


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

only 2 neons disappeared so far in the last 3 months.......


----------

